# Guide to Prices of R/Vs



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a web site that gives details of new prices of American RVs and today's current values?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Google 'Blue Book' but they will be States prices in dollars.

http://www.nadaguides.com/SectionHome.aspx?l=7923&w=25&p=0&f=5602


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for this JCM, very useful!


----------

